# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  هل اسم الجنس الأحادي هو المفرد كما هو ظاهر كلام معجم المصطلحات النحوية ؟؟

## مجدي فياض

عندي كتاب العقد المنظوم في الخصوص والعموم للقرافي , قال محققاه في الحاشية تعليقا عن أنواع اسم الجنس , أنه ثلاثة أنواع :
1- اسم الجنس الجمعي
2- اسم الجنس الإفرادي
3- اسم الجنس الأحادي 

وقالوا راجع كتاب معجم المصطلحات النحوية صـ 55 , 56 

وكتاب معجم المصطلحات النحوية ليس عندي , لكن تمثيلهما لاسم الجنس الأحادي أستطيع الفهم أنه هو والمفرد سواء مثل : رجل , كتاب , أسد , امرأة .

فالذي فهمت من كلامهما وعزوهما لكتاب معجم المصطلحات النحوية أن اسم الجنس الأحادي هو والمفرد سواء , فهل فهمي صحيح ؟؟

وهل هذا الكلام موجود فعلا في معجم المصطلحات النحوية ؟؟ وأرجو نص كلام المؤلف ....

وهل أحد وافق من علماء النحو واللغة والأصول صاحبَ كتاب معجم المصطلحات النحوية على أن اسم الجنس الأحادي هو بمعنى المفرد ؟؟

وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## محب اللغة والأدب

أولا يجب التركيز
فعند النحاة هذا التقسيم اسم جنس جمعي يفرق بينه وبين واحدة بالتاء
وافرادي يطلق على الكثير والقليل
واحادي يطلق على واحد لابعينه أي نكره 
(وعند غيرهم الجنس يطلق على الكثير والقليل واسم الجنس لايطلق الا على سبيل البدل)

المهم هنا سؤالك عن المفرد
فالمفرد يراد به اشياء كثيره
قد يطلق على ما يقابل المركب 
وقد يطلق ويراد به ما يقابل المضاف
وقد يطلق المفرد ويراد به ما يقابل المثنى والمجموع 
وفي باب الإعراب ما ليس مثنى ولا مجموعا ولا من الأسماء الستة
وفي باب المبتدأ والخبر ما ليس بجملة ولا شبهها
وفي باب المنادى ما ليس مضافا ولا مشبها به

أي انه اللفظ المفرد

نأتي إلى سؤالك
فيكون كل من اسم الجنس الجمعي والافرادي والاحادي مفردا باعتيار اللفظ
فلو قلنا كلم فهذا اسم جنس جمعي وايضا مفرد اعني لفظ مفرد
ولو قلنا ماء فهذا اسم جنس افرادي وهو ايضا لفظ مفرد
ولو قلنا اسد فهو اسم جنس احادي وهو ايضا مفردا
هذا عند النحاة

لكن لو أتينا عند اصطلاح المناطقة والاصوليين
فالمفرد قد يراد به الحقيقي وقد يراد به الحكم اي الاعتباري
بمعنى
المفرد هو فرد من الحقيقة اي فرد من افراد الجنس 
اذا كان حقيقيا فهو فرد حقيقي اي واحد فقط من تلك الحقيقة
فلو قلنا إنسان ( جنس او نوع)  فلو اردنا به فرد واحد من افراد الانسانية فهو المفرد الحقيقي
وان اردنا وقصدنا به كل انسان فهو مفرد حكمي اي انه يشمل جميع الجنس على كل من يطلق عليه لفظ انسان لا انسان بعينه

----------


## مجدي فياض

جزاكم الله خيرا أخي الفاضل

كلامي على المفرد الذي في مقابلة المثنى والمجموع وهو واضح من كلامي اخي الفاضل

ثم على تقسيم النحاة الذي ذكرته أخي الفاضل وهو :

فعند النحاة هذا التقسيم اسم جنس جمعي يفرق بينه وبين واحدة بالتاء
وافرادي يطلق على الكثير والقليل
واحادي يطلق على واحد لابعينه أي نكره 
(وعند غيرهم الجنس يطلق على الكثير والقليل واسم الجنس لايطلق الا على سبيل البدل)

هل اسم الجنس الأحادي على هذا التعريف يصح تمثيله بـ : رجل , امراة , كتاب , قلم ... أم لا يصح ؟؟ ولماذلا لا يصح ؟؟

إن صح - وهو الغالب لدي - لكان اسم الجنس الأحادي عند النحاة بمعنى المفرد الذي هو في مقابلة المثنى والمجموع وهو الذي يطلق على واحد لا بعينه وهو الذي يتشخص ويتعدد في الواقع ويصح وصفه بالوحدة والعدد , أليس كذلك ؟؟ أم فهمي خطأ ؟؟

وسبب الإشكال لدي أني وجدت البعض من يعرف اسم الجنس الأحادي بعلم الجنس !!! 
ويمثل له بثعالة علم جنس على الثعلب !!
وهو خلاف ما أفهمه !!

فأي التعبيرين أدق لتعريف اسم الجنس الأحادي ؟؟
وأين أجد ذلك التعريف الذي ذكرته أخي الفاضل عن النحاة ؟؟

وهل أحد وافق من علماء النحو واللغة والأصول صاحبَ كتاب معجم المصطلحات النحوية على أن اسم الجنس الأحادي هو بمعنى المفرد ؟؟

وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## محب اللغة والأدب

اسم الجنس الاحادي  يعني مايتناول واحدا فهو احادي لكن واحد لابعينه والغالب أن يكون نكرة (الضمائر واسماء الاشارة اسماء اجناس مع انها معارف)*
فلو اطلقت مفرد ولم ترد فرد معين فيتفقان المفرد واسم الجنس الاحادي
لكن لو قصدت معين فالمفرد يختلف عن اسم الجنس الاحادي

----------


## مجدي فياض

قولك أخي الفاضل " فلو اطلقت مفرد ولم ترد فرد معين فيتفقان المفرد واسم الجنس الاحادي "  هذا الذي أعنيه !!
إذن كلامي صواب وتمثيلي صحيح , أليس كذلك ؟؟ وكلام محققا الكتاب فيما نقلاه عن معجم المصطلحات النحوية صواب ؟

بقي من قال من علماء النحو والأصول أن اسم الجنس الأحادي هو الذي يطلق على واحد لا بعينه ؟؟ أعني من سبق صاحب معجم المصطلحات النحوية إلى تعريف اسم الجنس الأحادي بذلك - مع أني تعريفه هو الذي أميل إليه - لكنى أريد أعرف من قال ذلك قبله لأرد على من عرف اسم الجنس الأحادي بأنه علم الجنس ومثل له بثعالة علم جنس على الثعلب ؟؟؟

وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## محب اللغة والأدب

> بقي من قال من علماء النحو والأصول أن اسم الجنس الأحادي هو الذي يطلق على واحد لا بعينه ؟؟ أعني من سبق صاحب معجم المصطلحات النحوية إلى تعريف اسم الجنس الأحادي بذلك - مع أني تعريفه هو الذي أميل إليه - لكنى أريد أعرف من قال ذلك قبله لأرد على من عرف اسم الجنس الأحادي بأنه علم الجنس ومثل له بثعالة علم جنس على الثعلب ؟؟؟


أخي الكريم هذا المعجم ماهو إلا تجميع لتعريفات الاوائل ولا اعتقد انه اتى بشيء جديد
أما من من العلماء فكثير وهذا تعريفه وهو مبثوت في كتب النحو واصول الفقه وغيرها
أما الفرق بين اسم الجنس وعلم الجنس  فذكروه
واجبت عن مثل هذا السؤال في موضوع اخر بان نقلت ماقاله الغلاييني وصاحب النحو الوافي كون لغتهما اوضح واعيده هنا بزيادة للفائدة

اسم الجنس
اسم الجنس هو الذي لا يختص بواحد دون آخر من أفراد جنسه كرجل وامرأة ودار وكتاب وحصان.
ومنه الضمائر، وأسماء الاشارة، والأسماء الموصوله، وأسماء الشرط، وأسماء الاستفهام. فهي أسماء أجناس، لأنها لا تختص بفرد دون آخر.
ويقابله العلم، فهو يختص بواحد دون غيره من أفراد جنسه.
(وليس المراد بإسم الجنس ما يقابل المعرفة، بل ما يجوز اطلاقه على كل فرد من الجنس. فالضمائر، مثلا، معارف، غير أنها لا تختص بواحد دون آخر. فإن "أنت" ضمير للواحد المخاطب. ويصح أن تخاطب به كل من يصلح للخطاب.و "هو" ضمير للغائب. ويصح أن يكنى به عن كل مذكر غائب. و "أنا" ضمير للمتكلم الواحد. ويصح أن يكنى به عن نفسه كل متكلم. فأنت ترى أن معناها يتناول كل فرد. ولا يختص بواحد دون آخر. وقس على ذلك أسماء الإشارة والأسماء الموصولة.
فإسم الجنس انما يقابل العلم فذاك موضوع ليتناول كل فرد. وهذا مختص بفرد واحد لا يتناول غيره وضعا).

ثم قال

والعلم الجنسي ما تناول الجنس كله غير مختص بواحد بعينه كأسامة (علما على الاسد)، وأبي جعدة (على الذئب)، وكسرى (على من ملك الفرس)، وقيصر (على من ملك الروم)، وخاقان (على من ملك الترك)، وتبع (على من ملك اليمن)، والنجاشي (على من ملك الحبشة)، وفرعون (على من ملك القبط)، والعزيز (على من ملك مصر).
وهو يكون اسما كثعالى، (للثعلب)، وذؤالة، (للذئب). ويكون كنية كأم عريط (للعقرب)، وأم عامر (للضبع)، وأبي الحارث (للأسد)، وأبي الحصين (للثعلب). ويكون لقبا كالأخطل (للهر)، وذي الناب (للكلب).
وقد يكون علما على المعاني كبرة (علما على البر) وفجار على الفجرة، وكيسان (على الغدر)، وأم قشعم (على الموت)، وأم صبور (على الأمر الشديد)، وحماد للمحمدة، ويسار (للميسرة).
(وعلم الجنس نكرة في المعنى، لانه غير مختص بواحد من افراد جنسه كما يختص علم الشخص. وتعريفه انما هو من جهة اللفظ، فهو يعامل معاملة علم الشخص في أحكامه اللفظية والفرق بينهما هو من جهة المعنى، لان العلم الشخصي موضوع لواحد بعينه، والموضوع الجنسي موضوع للجنس كله. أما من جهة اللفظ فهو كعلم الشخص من حيث أحكامه اللفظية تماما، فيصح الابتداء به مثل "ثعالة مراوغ"؛ ومجيء الحال منه، مثل "هذا أسامة مقبلا". ويمتنع من الصرف إذا وجد مع العلمية علة أخرى، مثل "ابتعد من ثعالة". ولا يسبقه حرف التعريف؛ فلا يقال "الأسامة"، كما يقال "الأسد". ولا يضاف، فلا يقال "أسامة الغابة"؛ كما تقول "أسد الغابة". وكل ذلك من خصائص المعرفة. فهو بهذا الإعتبار معرفة.

والفرق بينه وبين اسم الجنس النكرة، أن اسم الجنس نكرة لفظا ومعنى. أما معنى فلعدم اختصاصه بواحد معين، وأما لفظا فلانه تسبقه "أل" فيعرف بها، ولانه لا يبتدأ به ولا تجيء منه الحال. وأما علم الجنس فهو نكرة من حيث معناه، لعدم اختصاصه، معرفة من حيث لفظه، فله أحكام العلم اللفظية كما قدمنا.
ولا فرق بينه وبين المعرف بأل الجنسية من حيث الدلاة على الجنس برمته، ومن حيث التعريف اللفظي، تقول "أسامة شجاع، كما تقول "الاسد شجاع"، فهما نكرتان من جهة المعنى، معرفتان من جهة اللفظ. فعلم الجنس عند التحقيق كالمعرف بأل الجنسية من حيث المعنى والإستعمال اللفظي).

جامع الدروس العربية


والنكرة تسمى أيضا: "اسم جنس" عند جمهرة كبيرة من النحاة لا ترى فرقا بينها وبين اسم الجنس، فإن كان لمعين فهي: النكرة المقصودة"، وإن كانت لغير معين فهي: "النكرة غير المقصودة" - كما سيجيء في باب "النداء" جـ 4 وفي هذا الرأي تخفيف وتيسير من غير ضرر، فيحسن الأخذ به، أما غير هؤلاء فيرى فرقا بين الاثنين، يوضحه بقوله الذي سبق أن لخصناه "في الباب الأول" في ص 23، عند الكلام على اسم الجنس، وفي هذا الباب عند الكلام على النكرة، هامش ص 306" ومضمونه.
أن النكرة هي نفس الفرد الشائع بين أشباهه، وهي المدلول الحقيقي المراد من اللفظ، وليست معناه الخيالي المجرد، القائم في الذهن وأما اسم الجنس فهو الاسم الموضوع لذلك المعنى الذهني المجرد، ليدل عليه من غير تذكر في الغالب بين اللفظ ومدلوله الحقيقي، فكلمة: "رجل" مثلا، إن أريد منها الجسم الحقيقي المعروف، المكون من الرأس، والجذع، والأطراف ..ز" فهي: "النكرة" وتنطبق على كل جسم حقيقي به تلك الأجزاء الثلاثة بفروعها، أما إن أريد منها المعنى القائم في الذهن لكلمة: "رجل" وهو المعنى الخيالي الذي يخلقه العقل، ويتصوره بعيدا عن صورة صاحبه وعن استحضار هيئة فرد من الأفراد التي تنطبق عليها تلك الصورة فهي: "اسم الجنس" ومدلوله هو: المعنى المجرد، أو : الحقيقة الذهنية المجردة، أو: المعنى الخيالي العام، ويوضحون ذلك بأن المعنى المجرد، أو: الحقيقة الذهنية المجردة، أو المعنى الخيالي العام - متعدد الأصناف في داخل الذهن، فلا بد أن يكون لكل صنف اسم يميزه من الآخر، فتلك الأصناف الذهنية التي هي المعاني المجردة .... تسمى: الأجناس، ويسمى الذي يميز كل واحد، "اسما للجنس" أو: "اسم الجنس"، أي: الاسم الموضوع لهذا الجنس، ليفرق بينه وبين جنس آخر، كما وضع "رجل" اسما للصنف المعروف من المخلوقات، ليتميز من صنف آخر كالشجر، والطيور.
ولكن كيف ينشأ في الذهن هذا المعنى المجرد؟ وكيف تتكون تلك الحقيقة الذهنية فيه فتنطبق على أفراد كثيرة؟ كيف يدرك العقل معنى: شجرة مثلا إدراكا مجردا، ومن أين يصل إلى هذا ؟ وكيف؟
يقولون - كما أشرنا في صفحتي 23 و 206 إن أصناف النبات الكبير متعددة كأشجار النحل، والبرتقال والليمون وقد رأي المرء النخلة مرات وفي كل مرة يحس ويدرك شيئا من أوصافها. ثم رأي البرتال كذلك، ثم الليمون، ثم ... ثم . وبعد تعدد المرات في أزمنة متباينة - كشف العقل في تلك الأشياء المتعددة صفات مشتركة، وانتزع من مجموع تلك الصفات المشتركة صورة واحدة عقلية، خيالية، أي: معنى مجردا واحدا، ينطبق في خارج الذهن على كل فرد من الأفراد السابقة، وعلى مئات وآلاف غيرها تشبهها في تلك الأوصاف التي عرفها. فماذا نسمى المعنى العقلي الخالص ؟ أو: ما اسم الحقيقة الذهنية المحضة التي ولدتها تلك المشاهدات، كي نميزها من المعاني الذهنية الأخرى الكثيرة؟ سميناها : "شجرة" فكلمة: "شجرة" هي اسم لشيء أدركه الذهن بعد أن صوره من صفات مشتركة بين أفراد خارجة عنه، لا وجود لها في داخله، وإنما هي في خارجه، فليس في الذهن شجرة حقيقية لنوع من أنواع النبا، وإنما هي كما شرحنا - بارزة في خارجة. فكلمة: "شجرة " اسم يدل على جنس يدرك العقل معناه تخيلا. أما حقيقته الواقعية المجسمة، المنطبقة على أفراده - فهي في خارج الذهن. ومتى انتزع العقل المعنى المجرد أمكنه بعد ذلك أن يدرك مدلوله من غير حاجة في الغالب إلى استرجاع صورة حقيقية لفرد من أفراده. وما يقال عن شجرة" يقال عن كل معنى عام عقل آخر، أي: أن العقل يدرك المراد منه من غير حاجة إلى استحضار صورة من صور أفراده.
وإليك كلمة: "إنسان" أيضا فقد رأى المرء محمودا، وحاتما، وأمينا، وفريدة ومية. و ... وتكررت مشاهدته لهذه الأفراد. واستخدام حواسه فيها، حتى استطاع العقل بعد ذلك أن ينتزع من الصفات المشتركة بينها صورة خيالية، أي: معنى واحد ذهنيا للإنسان له أفراده ومدلولاته الحقيقية الكثيرة، وليست في داخل الذهن، وإنما هي في العالم الخارجي الحسي البعيد عن النطاق الداخلي للذهن. فهو معنى واحد عام يدل على جنس. "أي: صنف" له أفراده الحسية المتعددة البعيدة عن داخل اعقل، وعن منطقة الذهن التي لا تحتوي في داخلها شيئا حسيا، وصار العقل بعد ذلك لا يحتاج - غالبا - في إدراك المراد من ذلك المعنى إلى استرجاع صورة حسية لفرد من أفرادهظ فما اسم المعنى المجرد الذي انتزعه العقل، ليمثل هبذا الجنس، ويدل عليه، ويميزه من الأجناس المعنوية الأخرى اسمه: "إنسان" كذلك أدرك العقل مجموع الصفات المشتركة بين على، وأسد ، وعصفور، وحصان ... و ... وكون منها صورة خيالية، أي: معنى ذهنيا واحدا ولكنه عام يمثل جنسا "أي: صنفا" له في خارج العقل أفراد حقيقية كثيرة، وهذا المعنى العقلي العام يسمى: "حيوانا".
وكذلك أدرك العقل من مجموع الصفات المشتركة بين حديد وذهب وفضة ... و ... صورة خيالية، أي : معنى ذهنيا عاما لجنس اسمه: "معدن" ... و .... وهكذا.  


ثم قال
ويسوقنا الكلام عن النكرة وعن اسم الجنس إلى شيء ثالث لا مناص من إيضاحه هنا، وهو: "علم الجنس" فما المراد منه ؟ وما مدلوله؟ وما أحكامه ؟.
أطلنا الكلام في اسم الجنسن وكرركنا له الأمثلة، وانتهينا من كل ذلك إلى أنه الاسم الموضوع للصورة العقلية الخيالية، أي: للمعنى العقلي العام المجرد، أي الحقيقة الذهنية المحضة... وأننا حين نسمع أو نقرأ - كلمة "شجرة" أو: "إنسان" أو : معدن ... نفهم المراد منها سريعا من غير أن يستحضر العقل في الغالب - صورة معينة للشجرة ، كالنخلة، أو صورة معينة للإنسان كحسين، أو صور ة معينة للمعدن، كذهب فقد استغنى العقل عن تلك الصورة الفردية بعد مشاهداته الأولى الكثيرة وصار يدرك المراد حين يسمع اسم الجنس إدراكا مجردا ، أي : خاليا من استحضار صورة فرد من أفراد ذلك الجنس ومن غير حاجة في الغالب إلى استرجاع شكله وهيئته كما شرحنا.
لكن هناك بعض الصورة العقلية أي : الصورة الذهنية" لأجناس لا يمكن بحال. أن يدركها العقل وحدها من غير أن يتخيل صورة فرد، أي: فرد من ذلك الجنس ولا يمكن - مطلقا  أن يفهم المراد منها من غير أن يستحضر صورة لواحد_ أي واحد- تنطبق عليه مثال ذلك كلمة. "أسامة" فإن معناها" "أسد" لكن لا يدرك العقل معنى أسامة إلا مصحوبة بصورة "أسد" ، فالحقيقة الذهنية هنا ليست مجردة من صورة فرد، وإنما يلازمها حتما صورة تنطبق عليه. وكذلك كلمة. "ثعالة" فإن معناها: "ثعلب" ولكن العقل لا يفهم هذا المعنى منعزلا ولا منفصلا عن مصاحبة صورة "لثعلب". وذلك على خلاف كلمة: "أسد" وثعلب" وأشباههما .... وبعبارة أخرى، كلمة: "أسد" و "ثعلب" وأشباهها تدل في عالم الحس والواقع على مئات وآلاف من ذلك الحيوان المتوحش. فإذا تخيلنا صورة ذهنية لواحد من فصيلة: الأسد - مثلا - وقد رسم العقل تلك الصورة في دائرته، بحيث جعلها رمزا يدل على تلك الفصيلة ووضعنا للرمز علما خاصا به "أي: اسما مقصورا عليه "ليدل عليه، وينطبق على كل فرد من أفراد تلك الفصيلة، فإن هذا العلم يمسى: "علم الجنس" أي: علما يدل على ذلك الجنس، ويرشد لكل فرد من أفراده زمما يوضح هذا المعهى ويقر به إلى الفهم "وإن كان ليس علم جنس" ما نعرفه في عصرنا الحالي من تمثال : "الجندي المجهول" ، فإننا حين نسمع: "الجندي المجهول" يتجه عقلنا مباشرة إلى صورة ذلك الجندي ويستحضر الذهن تمثاله المعين الذي يرمز له، وهو تمثال واحد، ورمز مفرد. ولكنه ينطبق في عالم الحس والواقع على الآلاف من الجنود المجهولين.ويجب أن نتنبه إلى أن ذلك الفرد القتيل غير معين، وأنه شائع بين أفرد جنسه، فهو في المعنى كالنكرة، وفي هذا يقول بعض النحاة:
إن علم الشخص واقع على الأشخاص، كمحمد، وعلى، فالعلم فيه يحض شيئا بعينه، لا يشاركه فيه غيره. وعلم الجنس يخص كل شخص من ذلك الجنس يقع عليه ذلك الاسم، نحو، أسامة، وثعالة، فإن هذين الاسمين يقعان على كل ما يقال له: "أسد" و "ثعلب" وإنما كان العلم هنا للجنس ولم يكن كالأناسي لأن لكل واحد من الأناسي حالة مع غيره، من بيع، وشراء أو زراعة، أو غير ذلك فاحتاج إلى اسم يخصه دون غيره، ليكون الاسم دليلا على صاحبه ومميزا له من غيره ... وأما هذه السباع التي لا تثبت ولا تستقر بين الناس فلا تحتاج إلى أسماء أو ألقاب لتميز أفراد الجنس الواحد بعضها من بعض . فإذا لحها اسم، أو لقب لم يكن ذلك خاصا بفرد دون آخر، وإنما كان متجها لكل واحد من أشخاص ذلك الجنس، فإذا قلت، أسامة أو ثعالة ... فكأنك قلت هذا الضرب، أو :هذا الجنس الذي رأيته أو سمعت به من السباع وتخيلت صورة فرد منه وقت الكلام ... فهذه الألفاظ معارف، إلا أن تعريفها أمر لفظي، وهي من جهة المعنى نكرات ، لشيوعها في كل واحد من الجنس وعدم انحصارها في شخص بعينه دون غيره. فكأن اللفظ موضوع لكل شخص من هذا الجنس، فوضع اللفظ للفرد الشائع جعله بمنزلة العلم، بالرغم من هذا الشيوع ... ومراعاة الواقع الصريح في أن الفرد شائع غير معين جعله بمنزلة النكرة ومن هنا كان لعلم الجنس اعتباران أحدهما: لفظي" يدخله في عداد العلم "والعلم هو نوع من المعارف"، والآخر "معنوي" يدخله في عداد النكرة.
النحو الوافي

----------


## مجدي فياض

جزاكم الله خيرا أخي الفاضل على هذا النقل الطيب

لكن هل لي أن تنقل لي عبارة معجم المصطلحات النحوية بحروفها أخي الفاضل.... 

وهل أفهم من ذلك أن تعريف اسم الجنس الأحادي بعلم الجنس خطأ خصوصا عند مقارنة تعريفه بتعريف اسم الجنس الجمعي والإفرادي ؟؟

أكرر شكري 

وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## محب اللغة والأدب

> لكن هل لي أن تنقل لي عبارة معجم المصطلحات النحوية بحروفها أخي الفاضل....


 ليس عندي أخي الفاضل 



> وهل أفهم من ذلك أن تعريف اسم الجنس الأحادي بعلم الجنس خطأ


 نعم بارك الله فيك

----------


## مجدي فياض

جزاكم الله خيرا أخي الفاضل

----------

